# Kill moss and then Lime or Lime and then kill moss



## jjainseattle (Jun 8, 2020)

I've got a bad case of the moss here in Seattle...

I've ordered up some Jonathan Green Mag i Cal Plus that I will add to the lawn - Wondering what to do about the existing moss?

Should I hit it with some Scotts Moss out before I put down the Magi or after?

I've also ordered up some N-Ext Microgreene to get into the soil here this spring as well.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

First off, that's the coolest looking soil report I've seen! :thumbup:

Secondly, moss isn't like a typical weed where some kind of herbicide will kill it. Sure, you could apply some carfentrazone (QuikSilver?) to impede some of its chlorophyl production, or raise the pH & apply ferrous sulfate to make it an unfavorable place to grow... but the main issues are SHADE & MOISTURE. And, as a direct result, the lack of a thick turf. So to fix moss issues with a more permanent outlook, correct the shade/sunlight issues, and correct your drainage.

Products like MossOut are, essentially, iron. It works by drawing the moisture away from the plant, but it's only 1 participating factor. You can apply both products, simultaneously, and it may/could/should affect the moss... but it'll come right back if the shade/sunlight & moisture issues aren't remedied. Nature is very opportunistic like that... if there isn't a stand of turf growing there expect other plants to fill the void. So if you can correct those issues then your thought makes sense. Otherwise it'll be a never-ending circle.


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob (May 29, 2020)

Swanson's has a pretty good article on moss control if you haven't seen it. https://bit.ly/3rSXvRZ

I'd probably deal with the moss first and then lime after that. I've had a lot of good luck with mechanical removal. When you apply the Moss Killer the moss just gets really dark, but stays there taking up space and light. Also the lime will just sit there on top of the moss and take longer to get into the soil if you don't deal with it first. Better to rake it up and lime after IMO. You could also apply a pre-emergent after it's removed to prevent weed growth.

I've been using a SunJoe dethatcher and that thing just destroys moss and lawn debris, or you can do it by hand with a normal rake.

I'm going to apply my first N on 4/15. When were you thinking of applying your first fertilizer?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

jjainseattle said:


> I've ordered up some Jonathan Green Mag i Cal Plus that I will add to the lawn -


You should consider using dolomitic lime that contains magnesium. Mag i Cal doesn't have any magnesium.


----------



## jjainseattle (Jun 8, 2020)

PNW_TurfNoob said:


> Swanson's has a pretty good article on moss control if you haven't seen it. https://bit.ly/3rSXvRZ
> 
> I'd probably deal with the moss first and then lime after that. I've had a lot of good luck with mechanical removal. When you apply the Moss Killer the moss just gets really dark, but stays there taking up space and light. Also the lime will just sit there on top of the moss and take longer to get into the soil if you don't deal with it first. Better to rake it up and lime after IMO. You could also apply a pre-emergent after it's removed to prevent weed growth.
> 
> ...


Thanks pnw_turfnoob. I had not seen that article.

I'm planning to mow tomorrow and apply the moss out. I'll most likely hand rake it out unless it becomes too much of a chore.

I also have some micronutrients and the mag I cal on the way as well. Hopping to get all of that done by end of this coming weekend.

Once that's all done I'll look get my poa and crabgrass pre-emergent down and THEN start the fert for the spring!!!


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob (May 29, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> jjainseattle said:
> 
> 
> > I've ordered up some Jonathan Green Mag i Cal Plus that I will add to the lawn -
> ...


I agree that you should consider dolomite lime as well. Also, did your report include the micronutrients? Kind of wierd that they are all blank. They may not have been analyzed.

If you haven't seen it, WSU has a bulletin on suggested lawn care for Western Wa. https://s3.wp.wsu.edu/uploads/sites/412/2015/02/EB0482_Home_Lawns.pdf


----------



## jjainseattle (Jun 8, 2020)

PNW_TurfNoob said:


> Lawn Whisperer said:
> 
> 
> > jjainseattle said:
> ...


So skip the Mag i cal and go with the dolomitic lime? Any recommendations on what product to try?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

jjainseattle said:


> So skip the Mag i cal and go with the dolomitic lime? Any recommendations on what product to try?


Any big box store or local lawn/garden shops should have dolomitic lime.


----------

